# Configuración del ADC0804



## cl (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola, que tal, antes que nada he estado dando lectura a algunos de los foros, y vaya que me he encontrado muchas cosas interesante. Les doy las gracias a todos los que colaboran para resolver las dudas, que personas como yo, que aunque siendo estudiante de electronica, por ahi tenemos problemas de vez en cuando.

Mi problema parece bastante simple, pero no he encontrado solucion, y sinceramente es algo que me ha desesperado, y mas por la razon de que ya lo he hecho en anteriores ocasiones, y se trata de el armado del convertidos Analogico / Digital DAC0804, el cual sinceramente no entiendo en que he fallado.

He usado las configuraciones de la datasheet del DAC0804, ninguna me ha funcionado, he cambiado las resistencias, los capacitores, los potenciometros, las protoboards, los ADC, la fuente de alimentación, pero aun asi....no he podido hacerlo trabajar.   

Espero sus sugerencias, y de antemano les agradesco su ayuda.

atte. Cesar Sanchez


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 2, 2006)

Perdon al fin cual es el ADC0804 o el DAC0804?? aclararanos y si puedes subir el circuito que estas usando mejor para verlo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## cl (Nov 3, 2006)

Gracias por su atensión...y gracias por la correccion...el circuito en el que presento problemas es el ADC0804

Los circuitos que he armado son todos los especificados en su datashhet...ademas d unos 8 o 9 de alguna que otra pagina de la internet.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## solcire (Nov 4, 2006)

Bueno realmente soy nueva en esto pero durante la semana pasada tuve que montar un circuito que contenia un ADC0804 en configuración corrida libre. Al principio tuve problemas creía era este el chip que no me funcionaba pero resulto ser una memomria EEPROM que tenia conectada directamente a este. Por lo general, son faciles de hacer funcionar. Mi punto es que capaz y tienes el problema en otro de los componentes del circuito. Sería bueno que publicaras el circuito a ver si podemos ayudarte más.


----------



## cl (Nov 4, 2006)

Este es el circuito que he tratado de implementar, es el que se supone que dmuestra el funcionamiento del circuito, y es el mostrado en la hoja de datos del circuito del fabricante.

Sinceramente ya no se que pueda hacer:
He cambiado los ADC
He cambiado todos los componentes (resistencias, capacitores, leds, potenciometros, alambre)
He cambiado de fuente de alimentación
He cambiado de tabla protoboard

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 4, 2006)

Si todo está bien y aún no funciona, debe haber algo que no se tuvo en cuenta.
¿como está el código fuente?


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 5, 2006)

Esta bien la secuencia de inicio de conversion? estan los niveles correctos de tension o estados logicos de las señales de control, como manejas el COnversor con un PIC o algo asi?? danos estos detalles, las secuencias correctas estan el datasheet, espero te sirva, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## cl (Nov 5, 2006)

Lo unico que deseo llevar a cabo es una simple conversion de un dato analogico a un dato digital con el ADC0804...no estoy usando nada extra que no sea el circuito de la hoja de datos del fabricante...no estoy usando ningun microcontrolador, ni PIC, ni circuitos programables ni nada de eso...solo deseo montar y hacer funcionar el ADC..eso es todo.

Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 5, 2006)

Los pines; #1 (CS), #2 (RD) y #3 (WR) ¿como están conectados?


----------



## cl (Nov 6, 2006)

Los pines 1 y 2 estan conectados a tierra.
El pin 3 está unido al pin 5 junto con un capacitor de 1microfaradio a tierra.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, creo que el problema está en el C de .1, el circuito que está en la Pág 24, de la hoja de datos de national, no lo tiene, con el C en puesto se impide que el ADC se entere que terminó la evaluación y comience otra.


----------



## cl (Nov 6, 2006)

Coloque un divisor de tension en el pin 9: 
-una resistencia de 1KOhm en paralelo con un capacitor de 0.1microfaradio, y todo a tierra.
-Todo lo anterior en serie con una resistencia de 1KOhm conectada a +5V.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Elvic (Feb 9, 2008)

hola mira este circuito seguro funciona ya lo he probado ...







es practica-mete el convertidor solo que no se ve muy bien; y hay que quitar algunos componentes como el conector de pines y donde se se observa sensor solo hay que acondicionar la foto-resistencia para que te de valores dentro del rango(con un simple divisor de voltaje lo puedes lograr) 

espero te sirva 

este es el enlace de donde saque el diagrama

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota03.htm


----------



## k470r (Sep 5, 2008)

He siguido el desarrollo de tema, muchas gracias por las soluciones, me ha sido util para montar mi ADC


----------



## lufwafe (Feb 8, 2009)

Según el diagrama para estar bien la conexión en esta dirección http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/ podrás resolver alguna duda esta simulado en Proteus y si es bastante lógica el funcionamiento


----------



## skan (May 16, 2009)

buenas... ya e leido sobre el tema y visitado varias webs que hablan al respecto.

estoy montando un ADC0804 para controlar con un micro atmel 898253. En primer lugar monte el adc en "funcionamiento libre" según el esquema del datasheet de nationals, el cual es el misom que el de la ewb que hacen referenia http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota03.htm .....

no consigo observar ninguna palabr binaria a su salida.
Vcc son aprox 5V y Vref se coje de un divisor de R's de 10K, 2.5V. a Vin e proado a aplicar tensiones continuas como 3.3Vdc o alternas senoidales con 2-3V de pico....y nada la salida permanece todo apagada.

miranco con el mutimetro, la patilla 1 y 2 estan siempre a 0, y la 3 y 5 siempre a +vcc, y el pulsador unido entre la 3 y GND parece no hacer nada,,,, pone a 0 la patilla 3 y 5 mientras lo mantengo....pero ni al pulsar ni soltar se altera la salida....la cual mantiene todos sus bits a +vcc ((dada la configuración de los diodos en el esquema, estos están en ánodo común, así que se sobreentiende que el adc saca 0's...no obstante e datasheet no indica que sus salidas esten negadas....

el clock parece funcionar, con una R de 10k y un c de 100pf, cojiendo la patilla 4 en el punto medio, el c a gnd y la r a la 19.

Todo parece correcto y repasado....y sigue sin chutar.....esta es una simple etapa de un proyecto grande con teclado, LCD y motor PaP.........¡¡¡necesito que chuteeee yaaa! 

haber si alguien ve algo. adjunto el esquema montado, el cual es del datasheet de nationals.

gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ivankira (Mar 26, 2010)

considero que deves de  hacer el circuito directamente del data sheet y leeerlo para mejor entendimiento.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 26, 2010)

No te olvides de aplicarle un flanco descendente, usando el pulsador que figura en el datasheet.

Asi y todo, te recomiendo que lo pruebes directamente con un micro, por lo menos en su momento yo hice eso y no tuve problemas.


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 15, 2010)

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto de foro. Estoy construyendo un  termomrto con un lm35 y el adc0804 no me funciona. tengo los pines 1, 2, 7, 8 a tierra 3 y 5 juntos y no me fuciona por favor digamne en  que e fallado les agradeceria si me envian un par de diagrama, ha no utiliso ningun micro solo eso. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## ivankira (Abr 15, 2010)

bueno ahorita estoy haciendo un ejemplo del adc0804 y la forma en que lo conecte es la que te mando.

pero yo estoy controlando un motor de pasos.

espero y te sirva si funciona, caulquier aclaracion me dices

saludos


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 15, 2010)

Gracias por tu tiempo, al no tener micro conecte los pines 1, 2, 7, 8 a tierra el 3 y el 5 juntos para que siempre se mantenga leyendo en el voltaje de referencia lo alimento con 2.5 que es la mitad del vcc como manda el datasheet y no me funciona me da un 14 a la salida sin variacion a pesar de que se le aumenta la señal a combertir.


----------



## ivankira (Abr 15, 2010)

los pines 3 y 5 con un capacitor a de .1microfaradio a tierra


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 15, 2010)

gracias. lo voy a provar te avisare


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 16, 2010)

No me funciono crees que mi adc este danado


----------



## ivankira (Abr 16, 2010)

pues puede ser. voy a tratar de mandar otro tipo de conexion.

o mandame el digrama de como lo conectaste.


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 17, 2010)

Esta es la configuracion k estoy utilizando, El wr y el intr siempre a tierra, vin (-) tierra, Vref/2 2.5v por que lo estoy alimentando con 5, Vin (+) la entrada de el lm35, gracias por tu tiempo personas como tu nesecitan los foros.


----------



## ivankira (Abr 17, 2010)

gracias pero espero que resuelvas tu duda.

mira la 1,2, 7, 8, 10 a tierra
3 y 5 con capacitor de .1microf
4 va una resistencia puenteada con la 19 
de la misma 4 un capacitor de .1microf a tierra.

la 6 con una resistencia de 220 ohm va ala ref de un potenciometro.

la 9 no se conecta

la 20 vcc 5volts.

las salidas a los leds previamente con su resistencia de 220 ohm.

despues te mando el circuito ya dibujado ahorita no lo tengo ala mano.

asi me funciona ami, espero te sirva.

saludos


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 17, 2010)

No entendí el pin 6 y tengo una r de 10k entre el 19 y el 4 y desde el 4 un c de 150pf a tierra como dice el data shett crees k el c sea parte de el problema


----------



## ivankira (Abr 17, 2010)

ok

entre la 19 y la 4 si esta bien como la tienes

y en el pin 6 la resistencia es de 220 ohm. va a la referencia de un potenciometro de 10k

pues no se, por que no lo he hecho.


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda, estoy casi convencido de k esta dañado, aun no me funciona. Puse el potencimetro de 10k como el diagrama la entrada del sensor al 6  y nada. Enciende un par de led y no varían aun le varié la entrada


----------



## xheat23x (May 19, 2010)

Mira soy estudiante de SENATI  y bueno tube problemas similares, mi solucion : lo primero que deberias hacer antes de montar un circuito cualquier es leer tu datasheet ,estan en ingles pero trata de traducirlo e interpretarlo porque te es de mucha ayuda cuando suceden problemas como este, segun vi tu circuito le falta el voltaje de referencia/ 2 , bueno te dejo la configuracion de los pines con los cual espero te funcione.



pin 1 y 2  a tierra (estos son buses de control para uP de 8bits o compatibles)
pin 3  (read)  a un oscilador de onda cuadrada , o simplemente puedes usar un pulsador con un resistor de 10K a 5v y cada ves que lea el dato en la entrada tienes que mandar un pulso , es como una actualizacion de la salida o lectura.


pin 4  y 19 segun el datasheet es un oscilador RC ponlo segun el valor del datasheet.
pin 5 a tierra mediante un  resistor de 10k
pin 6 y 7 son tus entradas , tienen polaridad asi que mira el datasheet
pin 8 tierra
pin 9 bueno el ref/2   seria 5volt entre 2 osea 2.5v , pero si miran el datasheet pag 6 es recomendable usar el LM336 que es como un integrado de 8 pines pero funciona como un zener regulable , este voltaje tiene que ser 2.5 v exactamente se puede lograr con un divisor de tension de 2 resistores del mismo valor ( pueden ser 10k) pero no es recomendable, por el ruido que a veces hay en la red,ojo esto ayuda problemas de linealidad y posibles errores de lectura, asi como tmb garantiza un error del LSB unicamente.


pin 10 tierra
pin 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18
pin 20 alimentacion 5v
Espero les sea de ayuda.


----------



## elpichon03 (May 20, 2010)

Gracias por tu inetres y tiempo, ya lo resolvi era mi adc que estava danado, compre uno nuevo y lusto. Muchas gracias


----------

